# Ceratogyrus Darlingi Temperment



## Driller64 (Nov 14, 2013)

Since I am planning on getting one of these guys as my next T, what is their temperment? They are old world Ts so I know they can't be too friendly...

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 14, 2013)

No, not friendly, but one of the easiest OW's to work with.  They grow fast, have great appetites, and if kept on dry substrate, are tough, hardy spiders.  It doesn't take much to get them into a threat pose, but what makes them easy is that they hold their ground, and don't bolt or race around (like P murinus).  As long as you stay several inches from them, you won't get bit.  They like to dig and spin, very industrious.  

You picked a great OW to start with.

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Driller64 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the quick and good response. I wanted to get an OW because I think a more aggressive T would also be more interesting. 

Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 14, 2013)

Driller64 said:


> Thanks for the quick and good response. I wanted to get an OW because I think a more aggressive T would also be more interesting.


They're very interesting, I prefer OW personalities and work ethics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike41793 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a darlingi and a meridionalis. I can't wait to get more ceratogyrus, they're awesome.  They make cool tunnels and web quite a bit. They're good eaters and growers. They're quick but not crazy fast. Arguably my favorites in my collection!  

Also, i've noticed that both mine do this and i'm not sure if they all do or if mine are just weird.... I'll feed them a roach and they'll wrestle it and kill it then leave it in their burrow and come out looking for more food. I know thats what they're doing because sometimes instead of one big roach i'll give them a smaller one, wait for them to come back out, them offer another, which they take too. They're greedy little pigs lol. None of my other T's do that, that i've noticed.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a question about Ceratogyrus: what are the horns for? Also, is it true that only females have the horn?

Sorry for jacking your topic, driller.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2013)

Driller64 said:


> Since I am planning on getting one of these guys as my next T, what is their temperment? They are old world Ts so I know they can't be too friendly...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T589 using Tapatalk 2


I have had that species, and I currently have C. marshalli (this species has the LARGEST horn, up to 1 cm!). They aren't friendly, they EAT! My 1/2" spiderling is eating about 2 crickets every other day.

Best thing about the horned, is that only the females get the horn, so its easy to sex them!  They are fast though, quick bolts.

Here's a link to of mine that made a tower in a few hours! http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?256329-What-an-industrious-builder!!

---------- Post added 11-15-2013 at 08:00 PM ----------




Poec54 said:


> They grow fast, .


What kind of growth rates have you observed? I've only owned an adult, and my marshalli is my first horned spiderling. Thanks


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 16, 2013)

viper69 said:


> What kind of growth rates have you observed? I've only owned an adult, and my marshalli is my first horned spiderling. Thanks


I have a couple slings left that I hatched out in March that are almost 3" now.  They love to dig and are voracious eaters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Nov 16, 2013)

ReclusiveDemon said:


> I have a question about Ceratogyrus: what are the horns for? Also, is it true that only females have the horn?
> 
> Sorry for jacking your topic, driller.


Some males also get the horns. C.darlingi, brachycephalus, marshalli.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ceratogyrus said:


> Some males also get the horns. C.darlingi, brachycephalus, marshalli.


Are you sure? I haven't come across that at all. What I know is that the males just get little nubs. Their horns aren't proportionately the same size as females'

Like this>http://www.flickr.com/photos/35135839@N06/3947710710/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Nov 18, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Are you sure? I haven't come across that at all. What I know is that the males just get little nubs. Their horns aren't proportionately the same size as females'
> 
> Like this>http://www.flickr.com/photos/35135839@N06/3947710710/sizes/o/in/photostream/


Yes, I'm sure.
Nowhere did I say they were the same size as the females though.
After all, a horn is a horn.  Kinda like, how deep is a hole?

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 18, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Are you sure? I haven't come across that at all. What I know is that the males just get little nubs. Their horns aren't proportionately the same size as females'


The guy lives in South Africa, he has a whole bunch of baboon spiders, and his forum name is 'Ceratogyrus', and you think he doesn't know what he's talking about when it comes to horned baboon spiders?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ceratogyrus said:


> Yes, I'm sure.
> Nowhere did I say they were the same size as the females though.
> After all, a horn is a horn.  Kinda like, how deep is a hole?


Ah I see now..Thanks man! True a hole is a hole! I was thinking about the female size's horn as "the HORN" =)

---------- Post added 11-18-2013 at 01:30 PM ----------




Poec54 said:


> The guy lives in South Africa, he has a whole bunch of baboon spiders, and his forum name is 'Ceratogyrus', and you think he doesn't know what he's talking about when it comes to horned baboon spiders?


Poec, you are being absolutely *CRAZY* to put it politely. I don't care what someone's user name, I don't care what country is listed as a location. Why? Because people can list *anything* they want, or had you forgotten that?

Lastly, how the *HELL* am I supposed to know _*a priori*_ he has a "whole bunch" of baboons?!?!?

You know if my forum name was Pit Viper, location United States, it doesn't mean I know _ANYTHING_ about rattlesnakes, or that I live in the United States to be objective.


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 18, 2013)

viper69 said:


> Poec, you are being absolutely *CRAZY* to put it politely. I don't care what someone's user name, I don't care what country is listed as a location. Why? Because people can list *anything* they want, or had you forgotten that?


He's posted some very good information here, especially about Africa T's.  He knows his stuff.  Rather a distrusting and suspicious person aren't you?


----------



## viper69 (Nov 18, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> He's posted some very good information here, especially about Africa T's.  He knows his stuff.  Rather a distrusting and suspicious person aren't you?


So let me get this straight, before I reply to someone's post such as his, I should check a person's profile (btw Cerato has no species listed NOR am I implying he should) and then comb through *all* the posts a person may have and determine if they are knowledgeable or not on a given subject *BEFORE *I reply???? OR maybe I should have PM'd him and given him with 100 questions on African Baboons to determine his level of knowledge??  IF you even think I have the time to go through everyone's posts and determine the person's background, you are pure crazy. This is a forum where we have on-line discussions, hence my reply to his response.

Again, I'll repeat my question which you didn't answer >>> *Lastly, how the HELL am I supposed to know a priori he has a "whole bunch" of baboons?!?!?* :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 18, 2013)

viper69 said:


> I'll repeat my question which you didn't answer >>> *Lastly, how the HELL am I supposed to know a priori he has a "whole bunch" of baboons?!?!?* :sarcasm:


You could be calmer, and a bit more trusting.  But to each his own.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 19, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> You could be calmer, and a bit more trusting.  But to each his own.


I'm calm Poec, just emphasizing that's all. Trust has nothing to do with this.


----------



## muska2510 (Nov 19, 2013)

mine just runs and hides in its web


----------



## Driller64 (Feb 25, 2014)

Don't feel like starting a new thread so I'll just use this one. I got my C. darlingi sling five days ago, and it still hasn't attempted to burrow. Is this something to be concerned about? 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 25, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Don't feel like starting a new thread so I'll just use this one. I got my C. darlingi sling five days ago, and it still hasn't attempted to burrow. Is this something to be concerned about?


No, sometimes it takes a little bit.  I give mine a piece of cork to hide under, which usually leads to digging.  Just make sure the substrate is fairly dry and ventilation ample.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Feb 25, 2014)

Enjoy it while it is still not burrowing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Feb 25, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Don't feel like starting a new thread so I'll just use this one. I got my C. darlingi sling five days ago, and it still hasn't attempted to burrow. Is this something to be concerned about?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch using Tapatalk 2


Nope

It never ceases to amaze me how many people get concerned/worried when their newly acquired T or recently rehoused T "dropped" into a new home or "bounced" around in transit etc, doesn't do what it's "supposed" to do "immediately" people get worried.

I always relate it to this analogy, when we move into a new home, are we settled in so quickly? Nope.


----------



## Driller64 (Mar 21, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> Don't feel like starting a new thread so I'll just use this one. I got my C. darlingi sling five days ago, and it still hasn't attempted to burrow. Is this something to be concerned about?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch using Tapatalk 2


It is March 21st now, still no burrowing. I think it may be just one of those weird specimens that doesn't burrow, like the C. marshalii that Jon3800 had. On the plus side however, it is very fun to watch it attack it's prey with speed and ferocity 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike41793 (Mar 21, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> It is March 21st now, still no burrowing. I think it may be just one of those weird specimens that doesn't burrow, like the C. marshalii that Jon3800 had. On the plus side however, it is very fun to watch it attack it's prey with speed and ferocity
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can start a burrow for them to encourage them to start burrowing. Just poke a hole in the substrate for them. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## Driller64 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mike41793 said:


> You can start a burrow for them to encourage them to start burrowing. Just poke a hole in the substrate for them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


I already did that, but it never used it. Also since every time I open the cage it attempts escape, it may prove to be a difficult task. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike41793 (Mar 21, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> I already did that, but it never used it. Also since every time I open the cage it attempts escape, it may prove to be a difficult task.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Huh, that's weird. 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 21, 2014)

Since length of membership, post count and user name absolutely do not indicate level of experience, I will frequently browse through a person's previous posts to familiarize myself with them.  FYI: Cerato is the real McCoy.

I recently raised 1.1 C darlingi and 2.1 C marshalli from little specks. Both M and F darlingi horns grew at the same rate until maturity. Being molt manglers, I couldn't accurately sex them until the male matured.  At that time, their horns were comparable in size- about 0.25 inch. The 3 C marshalli, on the other hand, had no horns to speak of.  I was assuming all were male. Then, one male molted mature, the female molted with sudden obvious horn growth, and the other male just matured a few days ago with just a button horn.

For the most part, I've found both species to be far more 'curious' than defensive.  Great webbers, burrowers and high prey drive.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 21, 2014)

Formerphobe said:


> Since length of membership, post count and user name absolutely do not indicate level of experience, I will frequently browse through a person's previous posts to familiarize myself with them.  FYI: Cerato is the real McCoy.


+1.  He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## Poec54 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ceratogyrus said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence.


You've earned it.


----------



## Shrike (Mar 21, 2014)

Formerphobe said:


> FYI: Cerato is the real McCoy.


Oh...I see.  You must be talking about a different, more knowledgable user named Cerato that has at least 1,000 posts...because Ceratogyrus only has 240.  That qualifies him as fake McCoy at best.


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 21, 2014)

Shrike said:


> Oh...I see.  You must be talking about a different, more knowledgable user named Cerato that has at least 1,000 posts...because Ceratogyrus only has 240.  That qualifies him as fake McCoy at best.


Nope, nope, he must be a Hatfield then.  LOL  But, Ceratogyrus with however many posts, is knowledgeable and knows of what he speaks.  At least he's never led me wrong.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 21, 2014)

Ceratogyrus said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence.


Cerato is my go to guy for all things African T related, esp Ceratogyrus


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Mar 21, 2014)

oh ceratogyrus from SA is a nice info giver regarding this genus. we have him on another tarantula forum as well


----------



## Driller64 (Mar 22, 2014)

Driller64 said:


> It is March 21st now, still no burrowing. I think it may be just one of those weird specimens that doesn't burrow, like the C. marshalii that Jon3800 had. On the plus side however, it is very fun to watch it attack it's prey with speed and ferocity
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just came upstairs to find that the C. darlingi sling, or "Speedy" , had dug a little hole where the starter burrow used to be. I guess he was just a late bloomer!  However this brings up a new worry: I will be unable to keep track of where it is in the cage if its burrow does not extend to the edges of the cage. So it could die in its burrow and I would never even know it . How do you solve this problem, if you can?


----------



## Ceratogyrus (Mar 22, 2014)

Once I get to 1000 posts, I will know what I'm talking about. 

As for the spider burrowing, check late at night as they often creep to the entrance of the burrow, or else just use a bright torch to try see into the burrow.
These are hardy species, so pretty hard to kill off. Just keep the humidity relatively low (My darlingi slings just got their first spray of water in a month) and offer food. As the food either gets near to the burrow or starts creeping down it, you see a flurry of legs and that's it for the roach.


----------



## awiec (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine used to hide for the first 2 weeks I had her, then after I fed her, she is out all the time. Kinda wish she would stay in her hide but I can usually use one hand to tap the side of her cage and she investigates; while I give her water etc on the other side. She will usually curl into a little ball in the corner when I'm doing maintenance; my pumpkin patch sling is more fierce than her as she has never tried to rush me or run out of the cage.


----------

